# Suche Gesichter (Frontansicht)



## 3DMaxler (21. September 2002)

hi all

ich suche gesichter mit frontansicht!
z.B bei gesichtscrems wo man nur eine halbe gesichtshälfte sieht.
solche bilder such ich!

thx

*google hat nix gebracht und die bilderlinks im forum auch net*


----------



## goela (21. September 2002)

Dann hast Du vielleicht nicht richtig gesucht!

Gib mal "Passfoto", kannst natürlich auch Passfoto in anderen Landessprachen eingeben, in der Bildersuche bei Google ein! Da kommen genügend Frontansichten!

Aber Vorsicht! Nicht erschrecken, da hat's komische Gestalten dabei!


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. September 2002)

boar sind das gesichtskrapfen!

naja das ist zwar ein guter tip von dir aber leider haben diese bilder keine hohe auflösung!

nach einem noch intensiveren suchen habe ich doch 1 gefunden leider nicht ganz das richtige! ... wenn einer was in der richtung in seinem bilderordner hat wäre das echt cool!

danke


----------



## goela (22. September 2002)

Hast Du keinen Scanner? Wenn ja, wie wäre es mit Frontansichten aus irgendwelchen Magazinen! Da kannst Du Dir Deine Auflösung selber wählen!


----------



## boris (22. September 2002)

http://www.uglypeople.com


----------



## goela (22. September 2002)

Au Backe, diese Internetseite würde ich auf gar keinen Fall öffnen! Wenn man diese Personen angeschaut hat, wird man hochnäsig, weil man sich dann so unwiederstehlich schön findet!

Aber im Ernst! Stimmt die Seite ist mir gar nicht eingefallen! Meinst Du er kann damit was anfangen?


----------



## boris (22. September 2002)

kommt drauf an was er mit den pics machen will...


----------



## 3DMaxler (23. September 2002)

scanner habsch leider noch nicht!
mit der seite kann ich nichts anfangen!  

naja hat keiner son foto ... argh ... naja wär cool


----------



## goela (23. September 2002)

Brauchst Du nur ein Foto?


----------



## boris (23. September 2002)

bei getty bekommste portraits, aber nich hochauflösend


----------



## 3DMaxler (24. September 2002)

also guys die diskusion könnwa beenden ich bin fündig gewurden!


----------



## goela (24. September 2002)

Wo bitte? Im Internet? Wenn ja, bitte Link!!!


----------



## 3DMaxler (24. September 2002)

ne so rein zufällig auf ner foto seite!


----------



## D3nde (24. September 2002)

hier die fetteste seite überhaupt ^^

http://www.deviantart.com/ 

da wirste 100pro was finden.
bissle langsam aber genial !!!


----------



## boris (24. September 2002)

devart is extrem langsam ..


----------



## goela (25. September 2002)

Stimmt! Wäre aber sicherlich eine gute Seite.......


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (25. September 2002)

%() ... mein gott, als 3dler sollte man aber fineart.sk
kennen, das ist ja schon fast ein Verbrechen das
nicht zu kennen.


----------



## goela (26. September 2002)

Meinst Du mich? Ich bin kein 3Dler, sondern  ein Codler (Programmieren) und Vidler (Videoschnitt) !!!!
Als Vidler lohnt es sich sicherlich mal die Seite anzuschauen!

[edit]
Nein, Du meintest nicht mich!!! Hab die Seite angeschaut!
[/edit]


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (26. September 2002)

nee, meinte den der die Frage stellte


----------

